# Gym with classes near Arabian Ranches



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Moving to Arabian Ranches soon and looking for a good gym with friendly ladies classes. The Polo club gym looked a bit depressing to me and they weren't running any classes apart from children's ones. I have looked online and see there is Optimal Fitness over the road in Studio City and Fitness First in Motor City. Also Symmetry Gym somewhere nearby. Can anyone recommend any of these or are there any others in the area which are recommended?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Fitness First in Motorcity. The classes are all included in the membership. No ladies only classes, they're mixed.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a bodyworx in motor city i think, my wife goes to the bodyworx in the marina and she is very happy with the classes they provide. Check it out.


----------

